# So, I guess this makes it official..



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I say Breeze since I got the impression from you she is the one you think will be the most fun to run with. 

Make sure you have LOTS of treats, if you have a special motivational toy take that too. 

Enjoy and REPORT BACK!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

COOL, take lots of pics please !!! Hey, maybe you will be ready for Reno !!:crossfing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You know, sometimes the dog you think will be fastest isn't. Efficient moving goldens can really be fast, without appearing overly so 

That said, if Dooley has the most training you can cover a lot in the lesson and then go home and work the lessons with Breeze too - in the beginning speed doesn't really enter into the learning, and they all get faster as they become more comfortable.

Have fun  It is addicting to be out there running with your dog and figuring out how to become better partners


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Now don't think I am silly, but my biggest fear is getting lost on the course! How do you all keep from making a wrong turn?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> COOL, take lots of pics please !!! Hey, maybe you will be ready for Reno !!:crossfing


Ya, you are too funny!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Now don't think I am silly, but my biggest fear is getting lost on the course! How do you all keep from making a wrong turn?


Its everyones worst fear LOL!!
I do best by muscle memory - I walk the course until my feet know where to take me.

Other folks phantom handle - that is they walk the course and then step to the side and practice without movement.

Others picture the internal pattern (Figure 8 going into a serpentine, followed by a circle left for example).

Drawing your path on the course map helps a lot of people. 

Still we get lost. I keep going so my dog doesn't think he made an error. Others will retrace if they've worked it. You will get lost at some point unless you are very, very good! But, unless you stop on course, it is barely noticable to anyone other than the judge and if people notice, oops LOL Like a Novice dog doing a fast loop and out!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY for you!! I'm excited for you! 
I think you should take the dog that needs the MOST work first, and then it will be easier with the others because you have worked it thru with the hardest one.
Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations, it is fun and to start just have fun with it. I started with Darby thinking it would "motivate" him, yeah right, he was motivated to run around and do what ever he pleased. And he has no stamina, not his thing. So I took Kirby after attention classes, she loves it. It is really helping to build her confidence.

Only thing, all that obedience work (on the left) really takes work to overcome. Start with the one you feel will take to agility the best and then work them both at home. Good-luck and best wishes!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO!!!! I am so excited for you! Wishing you lots of fun! (I don't think you need good luck!)

Hmmm... who to take? My inital thought was Breeze, since you said she is the one you really want to train. But when I read Sharon's post, she made a good point. Since Dooley has the most training (in general) you may be able to cover more in one lesson, therefore you will have more to practice at home. I think whoever you take you will have fun!

As for getting lost on course. Been there done that! :curtain: Don't fear it too much, it happens eventually!! If you get lost JUST GO WITH IT, have fun. Chances are no one will notice! Trust me! My worst fear is having my dog potty in the ring, I stick to the same potty routine at every trial! :

HAVE FUN!!! I am looking forward to hearing all about it! YAY!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Now don't think I am silly, but my biggest fear is getting lost on the course! How do you all keep from making a wrong turn?


EVERYONE gets lost at one time or another. Don't sweat it. There is NOTHING you can do on a course that has not been done already. By the time you are running courses, you will be ready. 

My girlfriend recently let the "s" word out when her dog dropped a bar. She got whistled off the course, she was not even aware she said it. So as she was walking out the people around the ring realized what must of happened and gave her a standing ovation. They have all done that once too. LOL 

I am going to stick with my Breeze suggestion. Yes Sharon and Jessica are absolutely right, about Dooley having more training and you can get more done in class but.... Being relatively new handler, Dooley gets "more" attention from you with field training so Breeze deserves her class, and.... If Breeze is a spit fire on course she will be quite different to handle than Dooley and the lessons learning with her would benefit you more. It would be like me taking Belle to classes then trying to run Gabby. I am sure Dooley is not like Belle, but each dog is different. Take the dog to class who could benefit the most. Just my opinion.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, a few weeks ago I got lost AND let the S word out. When I realized I looked and the judge and she said I didn't hear anything, so I was able to keep running. Not that it mattered, in excellent you are already NQed at that point, but at least we got to keep playing!

I agree with Ann, don't worry, it's all been done before!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

So I guess you cannot use colorful expletives while on course? Well, I may be doomed. Wonder if one of those cough silencers DH uses while hunting would work??


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a friend who wanted to name her next agility dog "**** It". That way she could say it was his name. LOL 

No colorful language. I used to call the corgi I ran affectionately Pig butt. I had to be careful with that too. :no:

However if the judge doesn't hear it... it doesn't happen. So just say it REALLY quietly. :


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Now don't think I am silly, but my biggest fear is getting lost on the course! How do you all keep from making a wrong turn?


Oh that is my biggest problem! I usually get lost when Roxy takes off in the middle of the course. I call her back, give her a treat, then try to figure out where I was on the course. I try to memorize the course by breaking it up into several sections separated with front or rear crosses. Example: "arc right, tunnel - cross, loop left, A frame - cross, etc." Someone suggested walking the course carrying a toy in the hand next to the "dog" and changing hands at the crosses. Here are some helpful links on the subject:

Gone to the Dogs - Skyrocket Agility and Cockers: Teaching: course memorization 101
Agility Forum • Agility Addicts Forums • View topic - How do you remember courses?
Agility Forum • Agility Addicts Forums • View topic - Scared, scared, scared!!! course memorising


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Its everyones worst fear LOL!!
> I do best by muscle memory - I walk the course until my feet know where to take me.
> 
> Other folks phantom handle - that is they walk the course and then step to the side and practice without movement.


As far as memorizing the course, I also walk the course a lot!! So mostly muscle memory. I will also do what Sharon called phantom handling. Especially if I am near the end and there is a long period of time between when I walked and when I run. I will just do it at my setup, close my eyes and go through everything in my head. I move around a little bit in one place, do my arms and I am sure generally look like a nut. But it helps! I did this more when I was first starting out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I found out in obedience that calling him a "turd" is not an NQ, but calling him "you little sh*t" is....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I found out in obedience that calling him a "turd" is not an NQ, but calling him "you little sh*t" is....


So I guess there will be a fine line between Doo Doo Head (his real nickname) and Sh*t Head (my sometimes term of, let's just say, endearment)?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Breeze isn't a problem, her nickname is Breezie-Weezie and Tag's is Tagula. I can't see getting in too much trouble with either of them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck, have fun, don't get lost and don't utter expletives where the judge can hear you!


----------

